# trash can smoker



## hotpit (Jul 6, 2012)

so who on here has made or used a trashcan smoker???  i watched a youtube video of myron mixon on the craig ferguson show and he was cooking in a trash can cooker and i would like to have one to take in my motor home????


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 7, 2012)

Please don't tell me it was a galvanized can....


----------



## chainsaw (Jul 7, 2012)

There are a lot of trash can turkey videos on you tube-I was surprised to see so many.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 9, 2012)

As long as the can isn't galvanized or aluminum your OK - but almost all cans are galvanized now.

Read up on wealding galvanized metal and getting poisoned by the fumes - they can kill you.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 9, 2012)

careful with the materials as Rod said.....Bad JuJu...


----------



## hotpit (Jul 10, 2012)

Bama BBQ said:


> Please don't tell me it was a galvanized can....


yep!!!  sure was galvanized!!!


----------

